# Is there anywhere in SW London that is pleasant to live in?



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

I moved from Tooting to New Malden in January with my family.

Gosh, New Malden is bad. Since moving to London 7-8 years ago I've lived in Tooting, Streatham, Mitcham & now New Malden.

I've come to the conclusion that there isn't really a decent neighbourhood to live in. For starters there is usually no 'neighbourhood' anyways.

You either have urban, diverse and busy places like Tooting where there is little community feeling. To be fair to Tooting, it ain't too bad at all. There are worse places such as Norbury and Thornton Heath and so on. Then you have places like Wimbledon, Clapham, Battersea where you find more well off, middle class people. Or you have places further afield such as Raynes Park and New Malden ... places that are often very separate from everything.

I've come to appreciate Tooting more since moving to New Malden. I'd even say Tooting is about the best place to be for a young person like myself (22) in and around south west London. Simply because it is vibrant, diverse and is in a good location. There's some kind of energy there. Saying that, Tooting is also very dirty, crowded and heavily dominated by Asian people. That means, most shops (if not all!) on the high street being Asian shops etc

I'm just sitting here pondering where I'm really heading with all of this. I wake up every day to look out my window and see a bloody primary school and a frighteningly disengaging, quiet neighbourhood; feeling removed from everything. It'd be nice to live in a place in and around SW London that is engaging and vibrant but also pleasant. Am I asking too much? Do you live in a nice part of SW London? Does such a place exist?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

TWGW


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2012)

Tooting is great, there was plenty of community feeling when I lived there, ditto Streatham.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Tooting is also very dirty, crowded and heavily dominated by Asian people. That means, most shops (if not all!) on the high street being Asian shops etc


 
Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Tooting is great, there was plenty of community feeling when I lived there, ditto Streatham.


 
Whereabouts in Tooting? I wouldn't say there was much communtiy feeling. In hindsight I wish I never left though. It's as good as you'll find in and around that area.


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Why is that a bad thing?


 
Why is it a good thing?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2012)

On one of the streets coming off Upper Tooting Rd, close to Tooting Bec station.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Why is that a bad thing?



They only sell halal beer and have the audacity to open long hours


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Why is it a good thing?


 
Lots of great places to b cheap fruit and veg, spices, lots of good cheap places to eat. Cheapest barbers in London.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2012)

You're right, SW London ain't for the likes of you... so fuck off.


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> You're right, SW London ain't for the likes of you... so fuck off.


 
Charming.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:
			
		

> Charming.



You reap what you sow


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Charming.


 
Sorry, I meant to say Clapham... move to Clapham.


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You reap what you sow


 
Right .. ? What did I do for that then ..


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:
			
		

> Right .. ? What did I do for that then ..



Slagging off the areas (neighbourhoods) that many of us live in. Having a go at Asian run shops (at Asians perhaps) too. Not really very nice and I thought a tad racist too.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2012)

Your OP was very dirty, crowded and heavily dominated by Asian people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> TWGW


The World's Great Wanker?
This Week's Gurning Wazzock?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> The World's Great Wanker?
> This Week's Gurning Wazzock?



 

This
Will
Go
Well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Slagging off the areas (neighbourhoods) that many of us live in. Having a go at Asian run shops (at Asians perhaps) too. Not really very nice and I thought a tad racist too.


 
My goodness. I'm just having an opinion. No need to get so defensive! Hardly 'having a go' at Asians. I was simply saying how nearly every shop on the high street is an Asian run store which is alright but I thought we were all for 'multiculturalism' and not the domination of one culture? So there's nothing wrong with what I said.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2012)

At least they don't spit in cabs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> I moved from Tooting to New Malden in January with my family.
> 
> Gosh, New Malden is bad. Since moving to London 7-8 years ago I've lived in Tooting, Streatham, Mitcham & now New Malden.
> 
> ...


 
New Malden has always been a bit of shit-hole, but I suspect that part of the reason you feel alienated there is because you've already decided that you hate it. A place is what you make of it. Those places where you reckon you find "more well off, middle class people" all have enclaves of less well-off working-class people, and some of them, like Clapham and Battersea, were vastly different 20-30 years ago, and very arguably have much less of a feeling of community as they've become more monocultural. I've spent most of my half-century of life in south-west London, and have found that you can find "community" just about anywhere. You just have to be open to it.

As for Tooting and "Asians", so what? I can tell you this much - when Upper Tooting Rd started getting "dominated" (as you put it) by them in the '70s, some of us were glad, because Tooting Market and a lot of the shops around there were dying on their arses by then. It also meant that us working class povs had another source of cheap food (rice, until the '80s, was mostly "Uncle Ben" or little boxes of Vesta crap) besides Brixton Market and East Street that was easy to get to by public transport. I'll take the likes of Tooting any day over the cultural deserts that Northcote Rd and Clapham Common have become, thanks all the same.


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> At least they don't spit in cabs.


 
And that makes me a terrible terrible person does it. Not quite as holy as you I bet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Whereabouts in Tooting? I wouldn't say there was much communtiy feeling. In hindsight I wish I never left though. It's as good as you'll find in and around that area.


 
Where did you look?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Lots of great places to b cheap fruit and veg, spices, lots of good cheap places to eat. Cheapest barbers in London.


 
A lot of decent schools, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You reap what you sow


 
I'm not going to fall for your trick again and sow gold coins in my window box, you thieving bastard.


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> New Malden has always been a bit of shit-hole, but I suspect that part of the reason you feel alienated there is because you've already decided that you hate it. A place is what you make of it. Those places where you reckon you find "more well off, middle class people" all have enclaves of less well-off working-class people, and some of them, like Clapham and Battersea, were vastly different 20-30 years ago, and very arguably have much less of a feeling of community as they've become more monocultural. I've spent most of my half-century of life in south-west London, and have found that you can find "community" just about anywhere. You just have to be open to it.
> 
> As for Tooting and "Asians", so what? I can tell you this much - when Upper Tooting Rd started getting "dominated" (as you put it) by them in the '70s, some of us were glad, because Tooting Market and a lot of the shops around there were dying on their arses by then. It also meant that us working class povs had another source of cheap food (rice, until the '80s, was mostly "Uncle Ben" or little boxes of Vesta crap) besides Brixton Market and East Street that was easy to get to by public transport. I'll take the likes of Tooting any day over the cultural deserts that Northcote Rd and Clapham Common have become, thanks all the same.


 
The reason I dislike New Malden is because as a young 22 year old person, there is nothing here that I can relate to. It's all families with little children, primary schools & a terribly quiet high street.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:
			
		

> The reason I dislike New Malden is because as a young 22 year old person, there is nothing here that I can relate to. It's all families with little children, primary schools & a terribly quiet high street.



Bus
Tube 
Bike
?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> My goodness. I'm just having an opinion. No need to get so defensive! Hardly 'having a go' at Asians. I was simply saying how nearly every shop on the high street is an Asian run store which is alright but I thought we were all for 'multiculturalism' and not the domination of one culture? So there's nothing wrong with what I said.


 
Well, to be fair, you're inaccurate in your use of "Asians", because the first main wave of settlers to take over the shops in Tooting were people expelled from Uganda, so actually "east Africans" is more accurate, even if they were originally of "south Asian" derivation. It wasn't until quite a bit later (mid to late '80s) that Bengalis settled there in any numbers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 4, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Bus
> Tube
> Bike
> ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> The reason I dislike New Malden is because as a young 22 year old person, there is nothing here that I can relate to. It's all families with little children, primary schools & a terribly quiet high street.


 
Which is why I said it's always been a bit of a shithole. It's a dormitory 'burb, and it always will be. Full of nice drones breeding nice drones.
You do, however, benefit from a halfway decent transport system that can get you somewhere else that does have stuff you "can relate to" within half an hour's travel.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2012)

Not everyone has the training in politically correct speak. Not everyone grows up in a multicultural society where they mix with all races. I myself prefer areas with a wider mix of cultures - not the domination of one culture. Seems like we can have a little Italy, a little Potugal and a little Asia but not a little Britain (cos it's twee and wrong).

Have a friendly dialogue with the OP. Pass a comment that his post comes across a little anti-Asian, yet he celebrates the diversity - perhaps he can elaborate. Don't shout Racist as you automatically put someones back up and end the conversation. You end up sounding like the religious people at Brixton who shout angrily that god is love.  it doesn't make for converts. 

I got told off for using the phase Oriental - didn't realise it's not correct. Trying to say the right thing that sounds right (and is meant) can not always be easy.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, to be fair, you're inaccurate in your use of "Asians", because the first main wave of settlers to take over the shops in Tooting were people expelled from Uganda, so actually "east Africans" is more accurate, even if they were originally of "south Asian" derivation. It wasn't until quite a bit later (mid to late '80s) that Bengalis settled there in any numbers.


 
Wish people wore stickers with their origins on - gets well confusing. One for me -Half American, half English. One for my daughter - quarter American, Quarter Mauritian, half English. Just so you can make sure you handle me sensitively. 
Also, My American side is quite German so no comments about the war. (And the babies hair is looking a little red at the mo - so no ginger comments)


----------



## rover07 (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you considered Southall? 

Not really SW but i think you'll like it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Wish people wore stickers with their origins on - gets well confusing. One for me -Half American, half English. One for my daughter - quarter American, Quarter Mauritian, half English. Just so you can make sure you handle me sensitively.
> Also, My American side is quite German so no comments about the war. (And the babies hair is looking a little red at the mo - so no ginger comments)


 
You should really put Q American, Q Mauritian, Q english/american and Q english/mauritian otherwise people might think she's Q american Q Mauritian, Q english and Q american/mauritian. And then where would we be? Hmm?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2012)

to the OP - Balham.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You should really put Q American, Q Mauritian, Q english/american and Q english/mauritian otherwise people might think she's Q american Q Mauritian, Q english and Q american/mauritian. And there where would we be? Hmm?


 
So confusing. Hopefully her identity will be handled sensitively as she grows up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Wish people wore stickers with their origins on - gets well confusing. One for me -Half American, half English. One for my daughter - quarter American, Quarter Mauritian, half English. Just so you can make sure you handle me sensitively.
> Also, My American side is quite German so no comments about the war. (And the babies hair is looking a little red at the mo - so no ginger comments)


 
Well, to be fair, the culture of "East African Asians" is markedly different from the various cultures of the Indian sub-continent, not least because they were originally drawn mostly from members of the mercantile middle-classes and then spent the next 100+ years in African enclaves, whereas many of the immigrants from the sub-continent were skilled working-class, so quite as different as "Asians" can get.
It's not about being sensitive, it's about being arsed to find out about people. Some can't be arsed. Their loss.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> to the OP - Balham.


 
Certainly places to go.

Well, The Bedford, anyway.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Not everyone has the training in politically correct speak. Not everyone grows up in a multicultural society where they mix with all races. I myself prefer areas with a wider mix of cultures - not the domination of one culture. Seems like we can have a little Italy, a little Potugal and a little Asia but not a little Britain (cos it's twee and wrong).
> 
> Have a friendly dialogue with the OP. Pass a comment that his post comes across a little anti-Asian, yet he celebrates the diversity - perhaps he can elaborate. Don't shout Racist as you automatically put someones back up and end the conversation. You end up sounding like the religious people at Brixton who shout angrily that god is love.  it doesn't make for converts.
> 
> I got told off for using the phase Oriental - didn't realise it's not correct. Trying to say the right thing that sounds right (and is meant) can not always be easy.


 
Yeah but when someone throws in negative connotations with the description, it becomes pretty telling as to their concious or subconscious intent, ie. it's _dirty, _it's _crowded_, and it's _dominated_ by Asians.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2012)

Agree entirely Drew. I'm not inclined to find excuses for some arsewipe that throws in sentences like 'Tooting is also very dirty, crowded and heavily dominated by Asian people'. And I don't why I should have to frankly. 


Tooting's no more crowded or dirty that huge chunks of London, boasting a far brighter indoor market and more fine fresh produce than, say, Brixton's apparently new- gastro style arcades. And I leave others to make their own minds up how 'dominated' Tooting is or why the fuck someone would choose that as a descriptor. IME, if you can get past the brown faces and curry restaurants, there's even the odd gentrified pub, a whopping great hospital and even more than a few of those national chain store things.


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I lived in Mitcham, Streatham and now New Malden and neither of them are as dirty as Tooting. Streatham and Mitcham still have a fair amount of Asian people.So I'm not attributing 'dirty' Tooting to the Asian people of the area. I find Tooting dirty because in my experience of about 5 years of living there ... the streets are always littered with litter! More so than I see elsewhere. There is always mess everywhere ... whether it's chicken boxes laying in the pavement, or cigarettes or even a dead pidgeon!

So I'm not as racist as you would like me to be !


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Also if I am so 'racist' why would I prefer to live in an area of mixed cultures and backgrounds over somewhere cushy and white like New Malden or Raynes Park?


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2012)

'Cushy and white' now? You're beyond parody. Halfwitted fucksticks

If you look closely a fair few Koreans have infiltrated 'white' New Malden too. They're just a little more sneaky and well, less dirty.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

It is the Odd-Toed Ungulates that really piss me off


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't mind the Odd Toed Ungulates fwiw. Well I don't mind a few of them amongst us normals - one or two one toes and few multi feet types interspersed for _vitality _is fine and dandy. But you don't want too many of those Ungulated fuckers around, dominating the area with their messy ways and funny habits. You want a nice mix like at that Epcot Centre, not too many differents mucking the place up willy nilly


----------



## Alad (Jun 4, 2012)

Evading the point in hand as usual. If I am a 'racist' why would I prefer to live in a more diverse place like Tooting rather than a very very white place like New Malden? Yes there are some Koreans here, but I would say it's dominated by white people. Certainly where I live it is.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2012)

No, I think I've met the point head on you bigoted dullard. Your idea of 'diverse' is a load of sanitised, arbitrary cobblers. Now off you trot


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Evading the point in hand as usual. If I am a 'racist' why would I prefer to live in a more diverse place like Tooting rather than a very very white place like New Malden? Yes there are some Koreans here, but I would say it's dominated by white people. Certainly where I live it is.


Racists also live in diverse areas tbf - take the hit on the chin, accept that you were  unwise in OP, move on.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm loathe to call people out, or start calling them racist, but you really could have picked your words more carefully, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Yeah but when someone throws in negative connotations with the description, it becomes pretty telling as to their concious or subconscious intent, ie. it's _dirty, _it's _crowded_, and it's _dominated_ by Asians.


 
I agree the words used are really negative. However, it's better to have a conversation about that then presume that the person is intentionally racist. Is the world changed by people shouting aggressively?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, to be fair, the culture of "East African Asians" is markedly different from the various cultures of the Indian sub-continent, not least because they were originally drawn mostly from members of the mercantile middle-classes and then spent the next 100+ years in African enclaves, whereas many of the immigrants from the sub-continent were skilled working-class, so quite as different as "Asians" can get.
> It's not about being sensitive, it's about being arsed to find out about people. Some can't be arsed. Their loss.


 
As a white person, no one has ever been that interested in finding out about my background. General assumption that as a white person, they are bound to know all they can about white people.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Well I lived in Mitcham, Streatham and now New Malden and neither of them are as dirty as Tooting. Streatham and Mitcham still have a fair amount of Asian people.So I'm not attributing 'dirty' Tooting to the Asian people of the area. I find Tooting dirty because in my experience of about 5 years of living there ... the streets are always littered with litter! More so than I see elsewhere. There is always mess everywhere ... whether it's chicken boxes laying in the pavement, or cigarettes or even a dead pidgeon!
> 
> So I'm not as racist as you would like me to be !


 
You're kidding if you think that Streatham is/was cleaner than Tooting, unless you lived in the Vale or somewhere equally remote from reality. I lived on the high road for more than 6 years, and it was always a mess, just like any busy thoroughfare.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

Alad said:


> Also if I am so 'racist' why would I prefer to live in an area of mixed cultures and backgrounds over somewhere cushy and white like New Malden or Raynes Park?


 
New Malden and Raynes Park aren't "cushy and white" by any stretch of the imagination, they're just boringly lower middle-class for the most part.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

tarannau said:


> 'Cushy and white' now? You're beyond parody. Halfwitted fucksticks
> 
> If you look closely a fair few Koreans have infiltrated 'white' New Malden too. They're just a little more sneaky and well, less dirty.


 
They're very "clannish" though, like those Jews!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> New Malden and Raynes Park aren't "cushy and white" by any stretch of the imagination, they're just boringly lower middle-class for the most part.


 
Isn't there as much snobbery in the phrase boringly lower middle class - a prejudice against these people?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> As a white person, no one has ever been that interested in finding out about my background. General assumption that as a white person, they are bound to know all they can about white people.


 
Sad. White people are as culturally-diverse as anyone else.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Isn't there as much snobbery in the phrase boringly lower middle class - a prejudice against these people?


 
Depends how you wish to take it, doesn't it? It is, after all, a fairly good encapsulation of New Malden's demographic (white, lower middle class, not homogeneous but near enough), and I don't personally see consciousness of demography in quite the same terms as racism. Your mileage, as they say, may vary.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 6, 2012)

It could be worse OP, you could have moved to Stoneleigh.

lord knows why you left Tooting for New Malden though, unless you couldn't afford the rents anymore or maybe your parents moved you there.


----------



## Chz (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno, I've lived nearby for years and I'd say that Mitcham is undeniably the worst of that lot. I'd love to live in Tooting, if I could only afford it.

As for New Malden, it's true that nothing goes on in NM itself. However it's very well connected and not terribly far from other nice things. As a bonus, I would love to have Korea Foods within walking distance! It's a good 20 minute drive from here.


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 6, 2012)

Balham


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, to be fair, the culture of "East African Asians" is markedly different from the various cultures of the Indian sub-continent, not least because they were originally drawn mostly from members of the mercantile middle-classes and then spent the next 100+ years in African enclaves, whereas many of the immigrants from the sub-continent were skilled working-class, so quite as different as "Asians" can get.


not neccesarily. lots of skilled workers of asian decent came from africa. it wasn't shopkeepers who built the nairobi - mombassa railway.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

Fiended*** said:


> Balham


might as well go to clapham.


----------



## xenon (Jun 6, 2012)

Alad said:


> I moved from Tooting to New Malden in January with my family.
> 
> Gosh, New Malden is bad. Since moving to London 7-8 years ago I've lived in Tooting, Streatham, Mitcham & now New Malden.
> 
> ...



I can't be arsed reading rest of thread, being as i don't live in London any more. But, really what do you want from a neighbourhood? What does nice mean, other than not running a regular risk of being mugged or burgled. What is community feeling anyway. People saying hello to you in the street and that?

(I was born in Tooting and lived in Thornton Heath so fuck knows. I'm perhaps just messed up.)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> not neccesarily. lots of skilled workers of asian decent came from africa. it wasn't shopkeepers who built the nairobi - mombassa railway.


 
Yeah, but most of them were the second wave (Beeb 4 did a fascinating series on the diasporas from the sub-continent a few years ago, which took in the East African Asians, the indentured labour that went to the Caribbean and Central America and the UK settlements. Very interesting if you can find it) of settlement. IIRC some of the engineering workers went on to South Africa and helped build up the coverage of their rail system.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> might as well go to clapham.


 
But Balham is the Gateway to the South!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> might as well go to clapham.


Wash your mouth out with soap and water!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> But Balham is the Gateway to the South!


And it's got the Wimbledon Sewing Centre - I realise that's probably irrelevant to the OP but it's saved me many a trip into central London.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And it's got the Wimbledon Sewing Centre - I realise that's probably irrelevant to the OP but it's saved me many a trip into central London.


 
TBF, the Wimbledon Sewing Centre has now been in Balham longer than it was in Wimbledon, so Ireckon they only keep the name because of the "posh" associations, and because it sounds better than "TheTooting Bec Sewing Centre".


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And it's got the Wimbledon Sewing Centre - I realise that's probably irrelevant to the OP but it's saved me many a trip into central London.


best bit of balham. that and the fabric shop on the high street opposite ducane court. and the chip shop on bedford hill. and phil's shop on bedford hill.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap and water!


it's shit but so is balham.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> best bit of balham. that and the fabric shop on the high street opposite ducane court.


 
They've got to have been there about 35 years, and all.



> and the chip shop on bedford hill. and phil's shop on bedford hill.


 
Which chippy on Bedford Hill, though? The one down near Balham High Rd, or the one up past the rail bridge?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> They've got to have been there about 35 years, and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Which chippy on Bedford Hill, though? The one down near Balham High Rd, or the one up past the rail bridge?


the one past the bridge. all three balham chippies are half decent though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the one past the bridge. all three balham chippies are half decent though.


 
Man, the one at the bottom of the hill used to fry in dripping, and give you a bag of bits with your haddock and chips.
Bloke past the bridge did the best curry patties, though. Well fierce!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Man, the one at the bottom of the hill used to fry in dripping, and give you a bag of bits with your haddock and chips.
> Bloke past the bridge did the best curry patties, though. Well fierce!


"Used to"  "did", not does.  When was the last time you were there?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 7, 2012)

I read the OP and thought of Tooting's community spirit.






Popular Front for the Liberation of Tooting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the one past the bridge. all three balham chippies are half decent though.


Ooh look at you posting about food. Ponce!


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 7, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, the Wimbledon Sewing Centre has now been in Balham longer than it was in Wimbledon, so Ireckon they only keep the name because of the "posh" associations, and because it sounds better than "TheTooting Bec Sewing Centre".


The WSC is still in South Wimbledon (214-6 Merton High Street). I believe a family feud led to a split and there are now two Wimbledon Sewing Centres, the newer one being in Balham.


----------



## Chz (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the one past the bridge. all three balham chippies are half decent though.


With the insane Thai ladies? I loved them. Not a great chippy, to be honest (the one at the foot of Bedford Hill was better) but they were fantastic.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> "Used to" "did", not does. When was the last time you were there?


 
A long time ago, as you well know.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> The WSC is still in South Wimbledon (214-6 Merton High Street). I believe a family feud led to a split and there are now two Wimbledon Sewing Centres, the newer one being in Balham.


 
Thought they'd closed down some time in the '80s.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> A long time ago, as you well know.


Sorry, didn't mean to rub your nose in it.  It's just that takeaways can change a lot in 10 years or more, even if the name of the shop remains the same.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to rub your nose in it. It's just that takeaways can change a lot in 10 years or more, even if the name of the shop remains the same.


 
I suspect I assumed that the same people would be there 'cos it was a proper "family" chippie when I lived in Balham - they'd been there since the late '50s, and the guy's son (about my age) was taking over gradually from his dad in the late '80s.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

Chz said:


> With the insane Thai ladies? I loved them. Not a great chippy, to be honest (the one at the foot of Bedford Hill was better) but they were fantastic.


yes. they were fantastic. the chips improved during the time i was there.

now it's run by a nephew of one of them. he's well funny. once he had a little rubber thing on his finger, he told me that he had told his missus it was a dog condom and she had believed him.


----------

